
Ask HN: Finding marketing co-founder - dmitryame
There are different variations of similar questions that people ask about all the time -- how to find tech or business co-founder. 
I have decent tech skills (I can build software with my own hands). 
I do have reasonable understanding of product and business principles. 
What&#x27;s lacking in my case, a very special skill -- ability to promote the product to masses efficiently. 
I can do basic web promotion, solicit links on social media and cross reference on different web sites. However, I do believe, it does take a very unique and special skillset, in order to do it fast and right the first time.<p>Any suggestions or ideas would be highly appreciated.
======
JSeymourATL
> ability to promote the product to masses efficiently.

What are you looking to build?

Relative to finding your Co-Founder-- three 3 elements come to mind. Is it
personal, relevant, and/or local to the person you're looking for?

My hunch-- you'll run into this person at meet-ups/conferences/trade shows.

